# Pool side!



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Pool side!*

This summer has been a pool and beach summer. I think the little men are growing gills.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Pool side!*

 ;D great sequence of pictures.. esp 1, 5 and 6. Love how they collaborate. Great day for a swim.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

They swim side by side most of the time. They will do laps like that for half an hour, and then of course they think its a great place to wrestle.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Pool side!*

I might have to get another one.... currently, I am Sammy's wrestling partner at home.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

You should if you have the room! They do everything togeather, I can neverown just one again.


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Pool side!*

Your boys look like they're having a blast. Those pictures are pretty much selling me on getting #2. I contacted our breeder earlier in the week to keep an eye out for any rehomes, but I'm already growing impatient :

Here's a pic of Coop catching some air in our pool. He's kinda hit or miss on going in by himself, but now with temp's over 100 degrees, it doesn't take much to coax him in. If the kids start wrestling with me he'll always jump in to my rescue. 

The only problem is if he gets too close, he can scratch you up pretty good. And he tends to drink a ton while swimming which has caused some accidents in the house if he goes in too soon.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

Jazzdog,

I know what you are talking about, I have a giant scratch mark on my back from them! Instead of going to the steps for a break they try to climb into our arms or on our backs for a quick rest!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Pool side!*



GarysApollo said:


> You should if you have the room! They do everything togeather, I can neverown just one again.


There is plenty of room in my heart, as well. 
What's your secret, ... I may spend some more time in the dog house just for toying with the idea...


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

Do it! ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Pool side!*

;D


----------



## Dillon152 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Pool side!*

Our 10month old girl is still too scared to get in the pool!  any advice to help her out!?!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

I just gently pulled my boys in with me and held them up while walking around a bit. After a few times in and out they were pro's. 

Just don't push them in and expect them to swim! That will most likely scar the dog.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

*Pool side!*

Option 1) pick them and carry them in holding under the belly. Don't let go until they are paddling. 
Option 2) try a lake or river first. Something they can easily walk in and out of. 
Option 3) carry on the pool until it drives them crazy and they just jump in! (Or fall, that's happened to Dozer).


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

I'm pretty sure that my guy Cash can't swim, but I took him to my brother's pool to give it a try and see what happens. I got him onto the first step (which in this pool you can walk around on) and he was fine, but then when I tried to lift him off that step and carry him, he started kicking and clawing and ripped up my legs pretty badly - that was the end of our pool experience. 

If you are going to pick your dog up and carry them in, just be prepared for some scratches on your legs or hold them a little away from you to avoid it! .


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Pool side!*

You can also try having her best bud over (if he/she is a swimmer) for a swim. Throw her favorite toy to the other dog in the pool. That usually drives them bonkers until they can't resist jumping in to join the fun.

Our first V wasn't a fan of our pool, either, but loved swimming in ponds. We would just pick her up and put her in the pool to cool her off. She acted like she didn't want to go in, but never ran from us, would just stand there with her tail tucked in. We thought it was just her way of saying "I really do want to swim, but don't want you having the satisfaction of me actually doing it myself."


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pool side!*

Dharma is only just 8 weeks old today and has had to go swimming in Georgian Bay- (big often rough body of water).
It has been hot here in Ontario. We just carried her in and let her go. I think they instinctively know how to swim. I don't think she knows what to make of it though.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

That's great that she's swimming!!

Don't mean to be a downer.... but I'm assuming she's just had one shot thus far? May want to watch where you take her until she's had at least one more round of shots. Seems like you guys have had her out in a lot of places, would hate for her to get sick.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Pool side!*

Georgian Bay is a very clean deep body of water. The place we go swimming to is a large shale rocky area. Dogs have to be on leash in and out of the water. It is also a Provincial Park. Yes I have been concerned about her getting sick too. It isn't like I have taken her to somewhere like Petsmart or the dog park. She does spend a lot of time sleeping in a chair wrapped in a towel afterwards with clean dry ears. I am trying to expose her to as much natural stuff as possible...... My mother probably thinks I am paranoid!!!! (not letting her be a dog) Mom just doesn't get it either.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Pool side!*

Ok that's fine. Just didn't know if you were aware, everybody has their own level of comfort. 

We have a 9 week old at home too and are anxiously awaiting his 10 week shot because that's our level of comfort. I have friends who take their dogs to the trails right away, and others who keep them at home for 16 weeks. 

Petsmart is actually probably better than the park because they sterilize the floors, vs. dirt/ concrete where Parvo can live for 7 yrs.


----------

